# $1.00 raffle tickets 16 guns ATV 500 grand prize



## bud24 (Feb 24, 2009)

***Minnesota Trappers Association Raffle Tickets***
Mail $1.oo per ticket to 1214 North State street, New Ulm MN 56073

I will fill out ALL your tickets and Mail your stubs ASAP

Grand Prize 2010 Polaris Sportsman 500HO Auto 4x4
1.st: Custom Made Stroller-your choice of fur:red fox,grey fox, Racoon, Muskrat, or Beaver.
2.Browning Silver Hunter 3 1/2" 12ga. Semi-auto
3.Remington 11-87 Sportsman Camo 20ga.Semi-auto
4.Ruger Hawkeye .338 Federal
5.Mossberg Silver Reserve SxS 20ga.
6. Savage Model 40 .22 Hornet
7.Benelli Nova 12ga. 26" Max 4 Camo.
8.SAvage Model 11 FCP3 .243
9. Mossberg 464 30-30 Lever action
10. $300 Gift Certificate to Reeds family Outdoor Outfitters
11.Stevens 200 Blue/Camo .22/250
12. Thompson Center Muzzleloader PK Starter Kit .50Cal.
13 Rossi Tri-fecta .243/.22/20 gauge youth
14. Henry Lever .22 H001
15. H&R Handi Rifle .223
16. Ruger 10-22 semi auto
17. Custom Made Fishing Rod Your choice of musky or walleye.
18.Cricket .22 Blue Laminate.
19. H&R Tamer .410
20-24 $100.00 Cash Prizes
25-29 Browning Hunter Combo w/Pakkawood Handles.A pair of Browning knives in a Cordura sheath.
100$ of all proceeds go to youth education!!!
Drawing to be held July 31st. 2010 Winner Need Not be Present

$1.oo per ticket or 20 tickets for $17.00 or 50 tickets for $45.00

Jordan Budenski...


----------

